# Pricing?



## SouthernBoy (Nov 2, 2010)

I am doing some cutting boards, cheese boards, serving trays and chip and dip trays. What would be good pricing structure for this type of work? Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dmoney (Dec 20, 2009)

sell them for whatever you can get for them!

please post some pics


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

$5 to $500…


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Here is my basic formula that, relative to many other woodworkers, is probably on the low side.

(cost of materials + ($20 to 25)/hour) * (1.25 to 1.5)

On smaller projects I tend to price closer to $25 per hour with an adjustment factor of 1.5. On larger projects (especially if I have a guaranteed sale) I go a little lower.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

I depends on the material. Cutting boards are made of woods that are hard on tools. I always add $20.00 per board for sharpening hand plane, planer, saw, and jointer blades, for large custom sizes, I will add $50.00 - $100.00. Some of this is for labor to sharpen the hand planes and saw blades.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Here is a link to a long thread about what to charge for woodworking

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/18040


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

What ever price you come up with as an est just add another 10 percent or so just to be sure..


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Charlie has the best answer.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

I work for family members only so my work is all free.
It doesn't mater if it is a complete bedroom set of the smallest table.


----------

